# one crazy ass 240sx that died-RIP



## Hill_TOP_Drfter (Jan 4, 2006)

well i have a 1990 coupe 240sx with a ka24e, which i bought from this guy i knew. he use to had a crazy ass setup on the 240sx i bought, n claimed he had 200 horses from the crank. his secret was a shaved and ported n polish head, n advance timing retard, with no ac, msd ignition with 9.mm wires, n some kind of fuel injector that really had no name(wasn't sure) n a custom 2.5 piping n high flow cat n a CIA. n with a rebuilt tranny, n LSD. it was running super high compression for a stock pistons n head that had stock valves n vlave springs. he claim he ranned 14.7 with no slicks. but after all that beating he blew the head n left the motor in server damage, but he bought a new head n tryed rebuilting the motor, which he ranned out of money, he also broke the motor mounts. Which the motor mounts have been ripped by the damage. If any one has seen or done this kind of setup please reply, casue i would like to try the same set up but with a twin cam head on a soch block, ......................... But again with my 240sx i bought from him, it is now in rubbles n sleeping for the time being. i tryed fixing it n figures out i need a brand new motor, which the whole motor is shittin n pukin its solicitated fluids. maybe a sr20det  would do the trick...but still the grasp for a Ultimate cheap N/a Hybrid ka24 would be a dream. the feeling of drifting with no turbo lag....N/a the :thumbup: way to go


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hill_TOP_Drfter said:


> well i have a 1990 coupe 240sx with a ka24e, which i bought from this guy i knew. he use to had a crazy ass setup on the 240sx i bought, n claimed he had 200 horses from the crank. his secret was a shaved and ported n polish head, n advance timing retard, with no ac, msd ignition with 9.mm wires, n some kind of fuel injector that really had no name(wasn't sure) n a custom 2.5 piping n high flow cat n a CIA. n with a rebuilt tranny, n LSD. it was running super high compression for a stock pistons n head that had stock valves n vlave springs. he claim he ranned 14.7 with no slicks. but after all that beating he blew the head n left the motor in server damage, but he bought a new head n tryed rebuilting the motor, which he ranned out of money, he also broke the motor mounts. Which the motor mounts have been ripped by the damage. If any one has seen or done this kind of setup please reply, casue i would like to try the same set up but with a twin cam head on a soch block, ......................... But again with my 240sx i bought from him, it is now in rubbles n sleeping for the time being. i tryed fixing it n figures out i need a brand new motor, which the whole motor is shittin n pukin its solicitated fluids. maybe a sr20det  would do the trick...but still the grasp for a Ultimate cheap N/a Hybrid ka24 would be a dream. the feeling of drifting with no turbo lag....N/a the :thumbup: way to go



You'd be best off using the DOHC engine itself, instead of the DOHC head on a SOHC block. Here in SC the SOHC ka blocks are a little harder to find than the DOHC's.


----------



## Hill_TOP_Drfter (Jan 4, 2006)

zellx2004 said:


> You'd be best off using the DOHC engine itself, instead of the DOHC head on a SOHC block. Here in SC the SOHC ka blocks are a little harder to find than the DOHC's.


where i live sohc blocks are common, but the cool part is thAT SINCE THE SOHC PISTONS ARE MORE HIGH COMPRESSION IT SEEMS MORE POWERFUL FOR A ALL MOTOR SETUP.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

if you are that set on an NA ka24 motor then you may want to look into an ITB setup as well. http://forums.********.com/zerothread?id=119471. And uh... work on some spelling while your at it.


----------



## Hill_TOP_Drfter (Jan 4, 2006)

OPIUM said:


> if you are that set on an NA ka24 motor then you may want to look into an ITB setup as well. http://forums.********.com/zerothread?id=119471. And uh... work on some spelling while your at it.


Dang that is one crazy as setup.... i guess i could try something like that...and oh yea i am lazy on the SPELLING... My bad... always in a hurry.....;-) :thumbup:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

well at least your a good sport about it. :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Hill_TOP_Drfter said:


> where i live sohc blocks are common, but the cool part is thAT SINCE THE SOHC PISTONS ARE MORE HIGH COMPRESSION IT SEEMS MORE POWERFUL FOR A ALL MOTOR SETUP.


DOHC pistons are higher comp. 
the singles are a 8.6:1 CR and the twins are a 9.5:1 CR

Also from what Ive read and heard, if you swap either head onto the opposite block(SOHC head on a DOHC block & vice versa)then the compression is around 11.5:1 or something crazy like that.


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

You have to swap the DOHC onto a SOHC block to get high compression.

Also...the SOHC came in two different compression ratios.

Late '88-Early '89 is 9:1
Anything after that is 8.6:1


----------



## Hill_TOP_Drfter (Jan 4, 2006)

veilside180sx said:


> You have to swap the DOHC onto a SOHC block to get high compression.
> 
> Also...the SOHC came in two different compression ratios.
> 
> ...


hmmmm.. i neva knew that the ka24e engine has two type of compressions from 1989-1990.. thats interesting


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hill_TOP_Drfter said:


> hmmmm.. i neva knew that the ka24e engine has two type of compressions from 1989-1990.. thats interesting


I haven't either...but I found you a KA24E if you want one. It's here in SC. Some guy just pulled it out of his 240 with tranny. I think he wants 400 for the engine and trans. PM and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Hill_TOP_Drfter (Jan 4, 2006)

zellx2004 said:


> I haven't either...but I found you a KA24E if you want one. It's here in SC. Some guy just pulled it out of his 240 with tranny. I think he wants 400 for the engine and trans. PM and I'll see what I can do.


No thanks, i am all good, with ka24eS there is plenty of them in Minneasota. but i might just use my ka24e sohc block that is in server condition, but yea i am broke too, becasue i bought a b13 "Sigh". But i would have to plan out and rebuild whats left of my rubbled down 240sx or if i just don't have the time to touch it, i would just probably sell it. but still in mind is a n/a hybrid motor. :thumbup:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

to get some of your facts straight check out this website... http://www.driftkat.com/Nissan240SXIndex.php

click on S13 general section and get the low down on the Compression ratios




> At A Glance:
> Power:
> 1989-1990 Zenki
> Engine: 2.4 liter, single overhead cam, KA24E
> ...


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

See thats weird to me, Opium. I have a 92 FSM and it says the CR is 9.5:1, and when I used to work at a nissan dealership, I remember reading that the 91 & 93 also had the same CR.


----------



## Hill_TOP_Drfter (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks for the info... :thumbup: i'll post up the pics of the dead 240sx cause i just got a digital camera


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> to get some of your facts straight check out this website... http://www.driftkat.com/Nissan240SXIndex.php
> 
> click on S13 general section and get the low down on the Compression ratios


 that info is wack and completely wrong


----------



## kaptainkrolllio (Aug 8, 2005)

91-94 FSM says 9.5:1...


----------

